# Mercury 25 Four Stroke



## dgraham1311 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm kinda new to the "Shallow Section". I've used the mod sections many times though. With all my floor and livewell mods I've gained alot of weight...I would love my boat to hit 30 mph. I have an Alumacraft MV1648 with an '08 Mercury 25hp Four Stroke Jet. Are there any fairly simple mods that I can do to give me a little more speed? When new, my boat ran around 24 or 25, now I'm getting around 20 or 21. I went as light as I could with my mods, and they are all necessary. The boat is much more comfortable to fish now, but I would love a little more speed. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 22, 2011)

Carbs and reeds? Im assuming your running a jet? 

Im not really sure but I think the 25 has the same power head as the 40. I could be wrong. So the carbs and reeds should work. 

Do you have trim and tilt? If not a aftermarket trim system should work and give you a mile or two out of it I would suspect.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 23, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Carbs and reeds? Im assuming your running a jet?
> 
> Im not really sure but I think the 25 has the same power head as the 40. I could be wrong. So the carbs and reeds should work.
> 
> Do you have trim and tilt? If not a aftermarket trim system should work and give you a mile or two out of it I would suspect.


Last time I checked four strokes didn't have reeds. :lol: 
I don't think you can get 30mph out of it, I could be wrong. There isn't really any mods that I know of to do to the four strokes. You can play with your set up and gain some. you want your motor up high as you can get it without caavitating out of the hole. You can play with thte trim to.


----------



## JWW2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just recently talked with two guys with your same problem. Both were selling their 25 HP motors and upping the power to 30 or 35HP.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jul 25, 2011)

Been there, done that with a 40/30 and went with a 60/40 e-tec and wish I had went BIGGER!!!! Running 29 GPS on lake with all the junk we have in it. We run 23/24 with the 40/30/. Have seen 32 on it running down river but it is bone stock with a 17/52. These are with 2 people (250# each) in it. Try sharpening the impellar from the TOP SIDE and may add a little. LIL' BLUE RUDE give me that tip!!!!


----------

